# A few from a recent session..



## boomersgot3 (Jul 19, 2007)

I had the chance to practice on some friends last week and I wondered what others thought of them.......
They were all very sharp in PSP9
Must be photobucket making them soft
LET ME HAVE IT


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 19, 2007)

Great series...I really like what you have done here.

I like them all, except for the selective color one....the 5th.  I'm not usually a fan of selective color but I especially don't like it when the clothing is in color and the subject (especially babies) is B&W.  It makes them look lifeless.


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 19, 2007)

The look on that girl's face (shot #1) is perfect.  You've got some good stuff goin' on here.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you! She was a blast to work with. I did a ton int he fish bowl with her but in all the cute smiley ones she had her hand int he water and it looked distorted! (
Thanks again!


----------



## heip (Jul 19, 2007)

Great series, especially the ones in the overalls. Nice work.


----------



## hawee99 (Jul 19, 2007)

yea i like em all to, but I agree about the selective coloring. the technique looks good, you did well on the isolation.  But it doesn't seem to "fit" this picture, for me anyway


----------



## dostagamom (Jul 19, 2007)

These are great...I especially like the one with the fish bowl.  How cute!!!!


----------



## poorstudent (Jul 20, 2007)

Great shots!

But I just have to ask... Was that goldfish real or photoshop'ed?
Its not that it doesn't look real - its just I would have gone crazy waiting for the stupid creature to swim into a usable position. Also, there's the fish mortality risk due to inquisitive baby 

If its real, you have the patients of a saint...


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jul 20, 2007)

WOW! These are nice!  What lighting so you use?


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks again!!! The fish is PS'd In ....actually paint shop pro 9 'd in )

I have an alien bee 800 with a softbox on the left and a reflector on the right. I have 2 jtl's lighting the background. 

I wish I had more ideas for a baby boy. Those are the only ones I oculd come up with. We did one with the golf ball but I didn't proof it as it was blown in the front

here are a few more.....


----------



## Southerngal (Jul 20, 2007)

The one w/the selective coloring wouldnt be so bad if it wasn't completely desaturated.  Give it a little bit of color and youll still get the same effect.


----------



## Nikon Norm (Jul 20, 2007)

These are great, the flower pot shot of the little girl and the first fish bowl with the blond boy are  priceless. You have done very well and should get tons of work from these examples.

The selective color do not work for me, maybe a pastel washed out color might be more acceptable or a really good soft focus.


----------



## hudsonp (Jul 20, 2007)

very impressive!  children are so difficult to photograph and you have done a brilliant job!


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 20, 2007)

Your pics do not look too soft to me.   I agree that I dont like the desaturated skin on the baby, but the rest are fantastic.

Awesome work!


----------



## heip (Jul 20, 2007)

The little girl in the rocker...well... Rocks! Nice work.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow these are all just so great.  I really REALLY love the last one in the second series.  The one with the little girl and her hand in the fish bowl.  These are just so beautiful.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks again! You guys are great!


----------



## JenR (Jul 23, 2007)

Great series!  I L-O-O-O-O-V-E the one with the fish bowl!


----------



## Southerngal (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the pics of the baby in overalls.  I had a few suggestions a few days ago, so I thought Id play w/it a bit.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jul 23, 2007)

I like that! What did you do? Anituq his skin but not the overalls? Love the look!!!


----------



## Southerngal (Jul 24, 2007)

boomersgot3 said:


> I like that! What did you do? Anituq his skin but not the overalls? Love the look!!!



I selected the skin and desaturated the master and then added a little bit of red.  I gave the eyes some color (seperate layer) and sharpened them.  I also gave the cheeks and lips a little more color.


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 24, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## hamster (Jul 24, 2007)

I love babies in buckets. Spectacular!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Candace, did you actually take these ones or did you steal these off of ILP too?  Just wondering!!!

Attention child portrait photographers: WATERMARK YOUR PHOTOS.  I have my reasons for obsessively watermarking, and this poster is one of them


----------



## AlyssaG. (Jul 31, 2007)

I like them. The first one is so natural looking.


----------



## tonyao (Aug 1, 2007)

I ready dont think she took them, i think ive saw them somewhere before


----------



## tonyao (Aug 1, 2007)

i think ill track down who theses belong to and let the rightful owner know.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2007)

tonyao said:


> I ready dont think she took them, i think ive saw them somewhere before



simple question: _where_?


----------



## tonyao (Aug 1, 2007)

ill let you know when i find them again, i think flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 1, 2007)

tonyao said:


> ill let you know when i find them again, i think flickr



why not wait until you have proof before you start dirtying up threads with accusations?


----------



## tonyao (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay you know what you need to go and read the warning post about her. You can read right, or at leaste what you want to read. and if the links dont work by clicking all you need to do is copy and paste into your browser. If thats not proof to any of you that this person is a fake, and theif then you all deserve what ever she gives you.
She did go by several different user names on ILP so who knows going by the pm you sent me maybe it's all something like that.



er;951286]why not wait until you have proof before you start dirtying up threads with accusations?[/quote]


----------



## EJBPhoto (Aug 2, 2007)

The Traveler, I don't think anyone cares about her reputation anymore. She's stolen thousands of dollars from photographers by accepting money and not sending what was purchased, as well as made websites for her business where she's used other photographers pictures to advertise for clients in her hometown.  Those of us highly invested in the children's photography community online have very little sympathy now.


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2007)

tonyao said:


> Okay you know what you need to go and read the warning post about her. You can read right, or at leaste what you want to read. and if the links dont work by clicking all you need to do is copy and paste into your browser. If thats not proof to any of you that this person is a fake, and theif then you all deserve what ever she gives you.
> She did go by several different user names on ILP so who knows going by the pm you sent me maybe it's all something like that.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thats enough of that kind of attitude... thread locked.


----------

